# Macgé dans une BD, j'ai rêvé ?



## Foguenne (9 Juillet 2004)

Dans les BD on voit de temps à autre des Macs.

Dans le dernier album El Niño - vol. 3 "L'Archipel des Badjos"
de Christian Perrissin (Scénario) Boro Pavlovic (Dessin) on voit un humanitaire qui utilise un powerbook et plus précisément mail avec une adresse mac.com (Tim@mac.com) 








Plus loin dans l'histoire, on voit un bureau et un mec devant son ordi et là, c'est peut-être moi qui rêve mais ça semble être Macgénération qu'il regarde. 






Bon, je sais, il est temps que je prenne l'air. 

A part ça c'est une série très sympa.


----------



## camisol (9 Juillet 2004)

T'as pas tort, polo. Il lit les news, ton héros.


----------



## tomtom (9 Juillet 2004)

camisol a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas tort, polo. Il lit les news, ton héros.



J'ai plutôt l'impression qu'il est sur la page d'accueil, non?  

Il viens peut-être de voter à:

'viendrez-vous cette année à Apple Expo?

oui
non
je peux pas, j'ai une bédé à terminer*



* tiens, ça me rappelle quelqu'un ça  :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2004)

Boro Pavlovic .. ca serait pas le nom d'emprunt de Roberto çà ? :mouais: :love: 

Merci paul pour ce thread


----------



## voui voui (9 Juillet 2004)

il me semble que sur la même vignette et sur l'ordinateur en bas a droite la nana regarde une page du site d'apple, ptete même la page du G5??
en tout cas ils ne m'ont pas l'aire très productif dans cette société !!! 
en tout cas bien vue pour le petit détail !!!


----------



## Lio70 (9 Juillet 2004)

Bien vu, Paul ! Yesssss, we are désormais partout !    

On voit aussi qu'il a encore quelques messages non lus et qu'il utilise Transmit pour ses connections FTP.


----------



## macmarco (10 Juillet 2004)

Bravo Paul !   
Tu as raison, c'est bien MacG qu'il regarde, pas de doute possible !


----------



## kitetrip (10 Juillet 2004)

En tout cas, très bien vu  Fallait vraiment voir ces petits détails.

Finalement, viens la question essentielle : tous les Maceux sont-ils des MacManiques ??


----------



## supermoquette (10 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

>



Quel bol, un jour ou Benjamin n'a pas touché le site


----------



## Joachim du Balay (10 Juillet 2004)

...mais ce ne sont pas des Macs, en tout cas....

 c'est peut-être ce qui explique l'attitude du type qui semble se demander sur quel site il est tombé...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2004)

Dites ... sans vouloir être rabat-joie ... 

il y à combien de sites sur le net ...?

Quels son les probabilités pour qu'il y ait d'autres sites (et combien) avec (grosso modo) la même mise en page, les mêmes couleurs  ... ?

 

Enfin j'dis ça comme ça mais bon ...*si ça peut te faire plaisir Paul * ...


----------



## Oizo (10 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Quels son les probabilités pour qu'il y ait d'autres sites (et combien) avec (grosso modo) la même mise en page, les mêmes couleurs  ...



Ca serait vraiment un site très très ressemblant à MacG alors 

_A gauche une copie d'écran réduite de MacG..._


----------



## testarossa (10 Juillet 2004)

Pourquoi vous ne posez pas la question directement à l'auteur? Il est peut être en train de nous lire en ce moment...qui sait!!


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dites ... sans vouloir être rabat-joie ...
> 
> il y à combien de sites sur le net ...?
> 
> ...


Si il n'y avait pas eu la case avec le Titanium avec une fenêtre mail ouverte, un compte mac.com, un dock avec entre autre Garageband (nous avons donc affaire à un mac fan qui se tient au courant des nouveautés) je n'aurais pas été aussi attentif et je n'y aurais pas pensé.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si il n'y avait pas eu la case avec le Titanium avec une fenêtre mail ouverte, un compte mac.com, un dock avec entre autre Garageband (nous avons donc affaire à un mac fan qui se tient au courant des nouveautés) je n'aurais pas été aussi attentif et je n'y aurais pas pensé.



Alors il lit peut-être ...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Alors il lit peut-être ...


Je l'espère comme ça je pourrais le féliciter pour cette série.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je l'espère comme ça je pourrais le féliciter pour cette série.



Et obtenir une photo dédicacée ...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juillet 2004)

testarossa a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi vous ne posez pas la question directement à l'auteur? Il est peut être en train de nous lire en ce moment...qui sait!!


Bonne idée, je vais essayer de les contacter.


----------



## testarossa (11 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée, je vais essayer de les contacter.


Tu nous tiendras au courant...personnellement je suis assez positif, je connais assez bien un pro de la BD à Genève et je sais que les pro sont assez axés Mac (pas forcément les toutes dernières machines :rose: ni les dernièrs upgrade des programmes...  )


----------



## Joachim du Balay (11 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Si il n'y avait pas eu la case avec le Titanium ...


       un Titanium , ça ?   ça ne ressemble pas du tout : ni l'entourage de l'écran, ni les charnières, ni l'inscription "Powerbook" (qui n'existe pas sur les Ti, si je me souviens bien)

  ça ressemble plutôt à un quelconque PC...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juillet 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> un Titanium , ça ?   ça ne ressemble pas du tout : ni l'entourage de l'écran, ni les charnières, ni l'inscription "Powerbook" (qui n'existe pas sur les Ti, si je me souviens bien)
> 
> ça ressemble plutôt à un quelconque PC...



Tu as raison c'est un PC avec os X et PowerBook G4 écrit dessus.        

l'inscriptions "powerbook G4" pas sur les Ti... 

Au fait, que ce soit un Ti ou pas n'est pas le propos. 
C'est une BD et donc c'est un dessin, pas une reproduction exacte. Je dois te faire un dessin.


----------



## macmarco (11 Juillet 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu as raison c'est un PC avec os X et PowerBook G4 écrit dessus.


  Vi, ma ôssi je crôa !!! :hein::mouais:


----------



## Oizo (11 Juillet 2004)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> un Titanium , ça ?   ça ne ressemble pas du tout : ni l'entourage de l'écran, ni les charnières, ni l'inscription "Powerbook" (qui n'existe pas sur les Ti, si je me souviens bien)
> 
> ça ressemble plutôt à un quelconque PC...



L'inscription "Powerbook G4" existe bien sur les Ti, par contre c'est vrai que le contour de l'écran est plus fin sur le Ti... Ce n'est pas une reproduction exacte


----------



## Joachim du Balay (12 Juillet 2004)

comme la reproduction de l'interface Mac est très précise, on s'attend à la même précision dans le dessin du "PowerBook", non ?


----------

